# Snake in the water



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Saturday mid afternoon I headed to a local river water was stained but had fished their before. slipped the wadders on got to where I wanted to be went to make my first move and...

Holy f^@*!!!!

Im now singing up for golf lessons. A snake approx. 2 1/2 to 3 feet long comes siding up the river on top of the water. Needless to say I don't care to much for them things I reallize everything has its place and I just figured out where mine isn't. 

dark drown in color with some darker brown almost black markings. what am I ?


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Sounds like a common water snake. Harmless, unless you are a frog or other small creature


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm not a snake fan either but won't run from them. This is part of the reason I don't live in the south.

I'm sure Downrod is right on his naming of the snake (I wouldn't know if he was wrong ) but am moving this to the non-game animal forum so it will receive the proper responses.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

snakes are my worst fair in te world. i cant stand to see them they scare me more than anything. i know what you are saying


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks for the pics kirk. i dont think ill be able to go in the water again without pissin myself


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I am I the only one who noticed the blood on the hands on one of the snakes being held. OUCH!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I hear you on the snake thing Adam. I've seen a few crossing the stream over the years and never thought much about them. A couple of years ago, though, I was fishing the Clinton and this little snake (maybe 2-2.5', black w./ brown markings) comes swimming down the river tight to the bank, right toward me. I poked the tip of my rod at him thinking he would book across the river and get out as fast as he could. Oh no, he hauls a$$ sub-surface to the nearest log-jam and holes up. Great, now I have to worry about 'em under there too?. I wade wet most of the summer on northern rivers (not in the Clinton), and I get the damn willeys every time I have to step over a log or into a patch of weeds where I can't see my feet. I know the fear of snakes is just a built-in instinctive fear in humans, but damn!! Bwbwbwbwbw!!! Makes you watch where you step. 

Al


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Man! I moved to North Carolina last year and the travel brochures said nothing about snakes. The wretched things are everywhere. The locals say don't kill them unless you like rats and other vermin taking over. Tough choice... snakes or rats?
We also have yellow jackets. They sting more than once and they call their buddies in to help. Not only that, they remember your scent for an hour or two afterwards and will attack again if you get near them. They like to nest in streamside banks! Reminds me of Yogi and BooBoo diving in the water to get away.


----------



## flyingcrayfish (Mar 5, 2003)

Trout 

100% CONFERMED

You got it the second picture a perfect perfect match.

And the photo a little further down where the idoit holding it is bleeding is even better. 

Theres just something about a creature that has can dissapear and reappear any where that has me second worried. if you let it know you are there it sinks and god only knows where its gonna pop its little head up. 

Off to Nevada Bobs to start my new hobby now.


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Guys, these Michigan snakes will not hurt you in any way. They only bite if cornered and provoked. That said, I do understand irrational fears. I've got a thing for spiders. If I see a large spider in a boat I can no longer concentrate on fishing. Those things freak me out. I would rather fish in a boat full of snakes.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Don't feel bad guys, even "Indiana Jones" was afraid of snakes !


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Snakes freak me out, too! I realize they have a purpose but I really don't like being around them.

John and I were fishing in Pennsylvania and I was fishing in a great spot. Another guy says to me from the bank, "Don't all those snakes bother you?", pointing over to some logs a few feet away from me. I said, "You just want my fishing spot!" 

Now I have to look. I turn and look and there are snakes all over the logs, scum and water plants. I was out of there in a hurry and he was one very content fisherman!

Saturday night was family movie night at our house. The kids picked Anaconda!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Went fishing with the kids today. Some of us were fishing some little ponds and some were just investigating. My 8 year old and his friend said they were going to try and find a snake in the area between some ponds and a river. Have at it!

Not more than two minutes pass and I hear, "I've got one!." I turn and see he's got a 3 1/2 foot snake hanging from his hand and wrist with a big lump in the middle of the snake. I'm guessing the snake enjoyed a nice frog for lunch. I took a good look at the snake from about 30 feet, lol. I'm pretty sure it was a Northern water snake.

A few minutes later, we found a huge snapping turtle.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh, that sounds like just TOO damn much fun!! 

Al


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Snakes are cool, i have a 4 foot boa right now. She should grow another 4 or so feet. Snakes won't bother you if you don't bother them. Nothing to worry about here in Michigan, very very few poisonous ones.... and the few that we have are very rare.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Very true, Quest. I realize my fear of snakes is pretty irrational. When I saw Jonathan with the snake, I must admit the Massasauga rattle snake possibility ran through my head! The area we were in does have a decent population of them. Plus his friend was entranced by this snake and had his face about 6 inches away from the snake's. Could you imagine that call! Ummm.....Your son has these bites, well yah see... the boys found this, um, er, rattlesnake? LOL! Snake eyes!


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

It's funny, I used to briing home buckets full of gardner snakes when I was a kid and they never bothered me. I'd let them crawl up my arm and such. No problem. Those big boa's and pythons and anicondas still don't bother me so much (maybe because they're only on TV) but those little bastages I use to love, I see dartiing though the high grass when i'm bare legged and they turn me into a little girl. I mean, I could function and all that, but I would probably have something in the back of my mind at all times.

Al


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I was at my cottage a few years ago watching a guy try to get his dad to waterski. The older guy was having a problem keeping his tips up and was getting dragged around. He was getting ready to try it again and I noticed that there was a snake about 30 feet behind him so I yelled out " Hey man, there is a snake behind you, keep your tips up". He and everyone else in the boat looked at me like I was an idiot. I told him that it was getting closer, they all looked back and saw it and driver gunned the boat. It about ripped the guys arms off but he started skiing like a pro. The snake came up on land and it turned out to be about a 4 foot water snake. I didn't go in the water for about 3 days after seeing that.


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I learned never ever mess with a snake.

I have been struck at by a water on moccasin while fishing down there. I learned at a young age stay outta there way.

Thats my advice.
You never know when some moron is gonna turn a deadly non-native one lose some where.

They have black market pet shows and reptile shows up here and poisinouse snakes are sold there.

Well you can bet some make it into the wild.
They may not live here with our climate but I still opt to simply leave snakes alone.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

i agree i jsut try to stay clear, that is the best way


----------

